# sha1 - Verschlüsselung



## bastiglasl (11. Juni 2004)

gibt es eine Möglichkeit ein mit sha1 - verschlüsselten String wieder zu dekodieren.
Wie ist denn dazu die php - Funktion?


----------



## Paula (11. Juni 2004)

Servus,

die Funktion findest du hier::
http://de.php.net/manual/de/function.sha1.php

Und man kann sha1 nicht dekodieren.


----------



## bastiglasl (11. Juni 2004)

Kann man md5 oder etwas in die Richtung decodieren?


----------



## Gawayn (11. Juni 2004)

Wenn man SHA-1 oder MD5 dekodieren könnte, wo wäre dann noch der Sinn dieser Funktionen? Das ist doch gerade der Witz dabei, dass das nicht geht!

Abgesehen davon: Wenn du eine 4-Gigabyte-Datei mit MD5 kodierst, erhältst du einen 16-Byte-Wert. Wie willst du aus diesen 16 Bytes die ursprünglichen 4,2 Milliarden erzeugen? Wenn das ginge, hättest du die Kompression des Jahrtausends erfunden.

MD5 und SHA-1 sind *Hash*-Algorithmen, sie sind *keine* Verschlüsselungs- oder gar Kompressionsalgorithmen.

Gawayn


----------



## JohannesR (11. Juni 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Gawayn _
> *Wenn man SHA-1 oder MD5 dekodieren könnte, wo wäre dann noch der Sinn dieser Funktionen? Das ist doch gerade der Witz dabei, dass das nicht geht!
> 
> Abgesehen davon: Wenn du eine 4-Gigabyte-Datei mit MD5 kodierst, erhältst du einen 16-Byte-Wert. Wie willst du aus diesen 16 Bytes die ursprünglichen 4,2 Milliarden erzeugen? Wenn das ginge, hättest du die Kompression des Jahrtausends erfunden.
> ...



**applaudier**


----------

